# Tile over existing tile floor?



## CrabBucket (Jun 30, 2007)

*someone on here might know*

Someone on here might know. Also the John Bridge tile forum is all about tile and they seem to know just about everything with tile. I dont work for them or anything. http://johnbridge.com/vbulletin/index.php and john bridge is a great guy


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Sorry if this is too late. To tile over the old, you need to 

a. Make sure existing tiles are very very solid, level and are not damaged at all. 
b. Check height differences on things like doors, closet flanges, etc and plan.
c. Scuff old tiles
D. Use a modified thinset for tile on tile applications.
e. Determine whether and how you will transition to existing floors at door threshold.


----------



## Dan101 (Jul 1, 2007)

Clean them with TSP or another high strength cleaner before and after you scuff them. Be sure to rinse them well and get all residue off before you thinset.


----------

